# Cytotec



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Please tell me if you used this after a miscarriage. My ob found some tissue caught in my cervix, and recommended I use this.

What do you think?


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I used Cytotech at 11 weeks, baby deceased at 6 1/2 to start m/c. I hemorraged and ended up in grave trouble in the er. I'm sorry you are having to make this decision. I had a bit of placenta retained and had a follow up d&c.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I used it for 2 mc's (10 weeks and 7 weeks) and had no problems with it. Good luck if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss







Do you have a midwife that you can talk to about Cytotec?

I think Cytotec is a powerful drug. Please educate youself fully and make sure that taking it is the right choice for you. Here are several articles that Mothering has published on Cytotec that you may find helpful.

http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr.../cytotech.html

http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ion/risks.html

http://www.mothering.com/guest_edito...place/111.html

I also liked this article in Midwifery Today
http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...ec.asp?q=drugs

I hope you find it helpful. You'll be in my thoughts as you move through this


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Thank you so much for the responses.

From what I understand, cytotec for labor induction is completely different in terms of risk than cytotec and a non pregnant user. The risk of uterine rupture is non existent if you aren't pregnant. People who use it for it's intended purpose~ulcers~ at most experience heavy periods for a few months.

I have a very odd uterus shape, and a d&c is not a safe option. I've also had life threatening reactions to broad spectrum antibiotics, and have to avoid situations where antibiotic use is likely (much higher with a d&c).

I think with my history and not being pregnant, cytotec is the lowest risk choice. I hope.

I have been bleeeding for 5 weeks and it really does need to stop, somehow.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

The one thing I was surprised about was just how quickly cytotec works. I used 2 pills vaginally for my mc's and it was approximately 8 hours from insertion to completion of the miscarriage. I had some spotting for a few days afterwards and that was it.

(((heartmama)))


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

My OB perscribed it for my first preganancy which ended in miscarraige at about6-8 weeks.

I recall that she started the dosage pretty low and then needed to increase because nothing was happening. When it did start to work, I didn't have any problems with it and it prevented me from having a D and C which I didn't want.

Best Wishes.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i had it for both of my losses with no ill effects, and for us it was better then the d&c option for many reasons.
that said i did research it a lot before hand and knew the risks, but almost everything comes with some sort of risk and it is up to you to decide if the risk is better then any other alternatives.

good luck in your choice and i am sorry for your loss

tara


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

I am on the second of 4 doses, 200mg each. It feels like menstrual cramps, without the bloating or general achiness. It's all just in my abdomen.

Does the dose seem right? I am taking this orally, and some women have mentioned taking it vaginally.

Some women report fewer doses, some lower dosages.

Thoughts?


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i have done both oral and vaginal.
with the oral it started very much like you describe but then turned into full blown labor.

i have heard as many different stories as woman taking the drug. each body responds to it different.

tara


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

heartmama, I don't have any personal experience to share - just hugs









Hopeing this works for you and that you start feeling better soon.


----------

